# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Build Concerns/Future Development (Spellthief 1/Sha'ir 5, aiming for Thaumaturgist)

## Estrecca

So I've been playing a campaign with some friends for a while now (starting from level 1) and I've been running with a character. 

The build started with a level of Spellthief and then shifted to Sha'ir, which is the class I've been advancing in the last few levels. I'd been planning to PrC into Thaumaturgist, but after talking with the GM he has ruled against use of the _Call Janni_ class feature for entry, since Thaumaturgist requires _Lesser Planar Ally_ and the feature  is not quite the same.

So... can anyone think of any ideas that work faster than something like going Cleric 1/Mystic Theurge 6 to get to Thaumaturgist? Alternatively, any PrC suggestions that would work better for what I've made so far?

----------


## sreservoir

If the only qualification you don't already meet is just the ability to cast LPA, the most expedient way to get that is probably one of the various ways to pick up a domain list: it's 4th-level on the Celestial, Dragon Below, Lust, and Summoner domains. Arcane Disciple, probably, though Touchstone (Catalogues of Enlightenment) is a fun one if you can pull off picking the higher-order power. If you can argue that your a divine spell you've retrieved should count as a "prepared divine spell", a domain icon or domain staff would do it too.

----------


## Gorthawar

You could take a level of contemplative for a bonus domain (summoner, lust and dragon below all have lesser planer ally) and then start thaumaturgist. Benefit would be not losing another caster level and it's a little bit faster.

----------


## Estrecca

> If the only qualification you don't already meet is just the ability to cast LPA, the most expedient way to get that is probably one of the various ways to pick up a domain list: it's 4th-level on the Celestial, Dragon Below, Lust, and Summoner domains. Arcane Disciple, probably, though Touchstone (Catalogues of Enlightenment) is a fun one if you can pull off picking the higher-order power. If you can argue that your a divine spell you've retrieved should count as a "prepared divine spell", a domain icon or domain staff would do it too.


Getting the Lust domain actually works beautifully, so that one does the trick for sure. I'll also be looking into Touchstones, just in case.




> You could take a level of contemplative for a bonus domain (summoner, lust and dragon below all have lesser planer ally) and then start thaumaturgist. Benefit would be not losing another caster level and it's a little bit faster.


I'll certainly be taking a look here too. Thanks!

----------

